# Lunapet CO2 regulator question



## nielsamd (22 Apr 2008)

I bought a Lunapet/eBay CO2 set that came with the regulator below (if the image doesn't appear the link below should get you to it). This CO2 set seems to be popular with people on this forum!
But when used on my small 40l  it seems to have vented off all the gas very quickly indeed i.e. within a month, and given the bubble rate, not, I suspect, into the tank.. although there may be another culprit i.e. faulty connection, I am not aware of yet.  

Anyway, I noticed the threading, circled below, wasn't supertightened ...  Should it be absolutely unmovable?  I made it ~90% tight but there is still thread showing similar to this photo. Is that correct?... (I got/modified  the below photo from another forum-thread. The photo doesn't show mine). 
One question would be: does this photo show the optimum position of the outlet relative to the rest of the regulator. In the photo the outlet points at the camera, but on mine, when tight, it tends to point downwards. I am a bit loathe to keep tightening it to bring it round again. Or shouldn't I be?





http://www.flickr.com/photos/nielsamd/2433993128/


----------



## daniel19831123 (22 Apr 2008)

There might be a leak when you are connecting the CO2 to your regulator.... did you do the bubble test? any leakage will soon show up there


----------



## Themuleous (22 Apr 2008)

I recognised that horrible carpet!!! 

I would suspect that there is a leak elsewhere.  Have you tried dunking the whole reg into a tub of water when its attached to the cylinder?  That would show up any leaks in the reg.

I don't think it matters which way the things point so long as they are tight.

Sam


----------



## nielsamd (23 Apr 2008)

Thanks. By the time I realized there was a leak.... the gas was all gone.    Unfort. that was in the supplied 500g of German CO2 in the Lunapet `refillable' container. I am not keen on DIYing a FE... looks a bit scary    but if I can figure on getting a reasonable replacement of some sort  I will def. do a water dunking next time.
So.... I can't put a disposable can of gas on this regulator?


----------



## Themuleous (23 Apr 2008)

Ive never seen a refillable to disposable adaptor for a reg, but thats not to say they dont exist perhaps.

BTW whats scary about FE's?  They are just pressurized cylinders like the 500g one you have already.

Sam


----------



## nielsamd (23 Apr 2008)

Themuleous said:
			
		

> Ive never seen a refillable to disposable adaptor for a reg, but thats not to say they dont exist perhaps.



Hmmm I think I will try a search. There may be some Euro supplier out there......



			
				Themuleous said:
			
		

> BTW whats scary about FE's?  They are just pressurized cylinders like the 500g one you have already.
> 
> Sam



You are right of course. Upon reflection the squeezy trigger of the FE is more user friendly than the somewhat quirky dial on the Lunapet `refillable' which I found had a bit of a pop-up action on it as you loosened it.... took me a few goes to get it right (assuming I did get it right and that it wasn't the source of my leak)..

Cheers, Niels


----------



## daniel19831123 (23 Apr 2008)

Occasionally you can get a 2kg Co2 bottle on ebay for Â£30 delivered. It's one of the proper one with the body as FE but they have change the push lever handle on FE to a twist open knob.


----------



## LondonDragon (24 Apr 2008)

nielsamd said:
			
		

> Hmmm I think I will try a search. There may be some Euro supplier out there......


If you find one let us know, I would be interested in this also


----------



## Garuf (24 Apr 2008)

Aqua essentials carry a disposable adapter for regs (Y)


----------

